# Issued Kit  SMELLS



## TDV_Valor (26 Jan 2009)

Hi, I am a primary reservist. Going through some of the kit I was issued I realized my sleeping bag (the vinly tarp thats rain proof) and my tent tarp have an unbelievable stench that will not go. I have washed it twice in the washer and the smell remains as strong as it went in. They advised me to wash it, and it should get rid of the smell, however, it did not. What are my options currently? Should I go out and buy my own or will they let  me give it back in exchange for something that does not smell horrid?

Thanks,
TDV_Valor


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Jan 2009)

Sounds like someone had put the items away while wet.

Best thing I can say is to just air it out.

BTW I hope you didn't throw the ground sheet in the washer and dryer as this will destroy the material.

EDITED TO ADD

Add a dryer sheet to the bivy bag and it might help masked the smell.......


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Jan 2009)

If your shelter half smells like spew (vomit) thats the norm. Even the Aussie ones smell like that here  ;D

As for your SB, wash it inside out in hot water with soap, on a heavy duty cycle, then let it fluff in the dryer at med heat, using those fragrance things. that might help. This might have to be repeated.

I have used a CF outer SB for the past 14 yrs here, they wash well, and its never been an issue.

OWDU


----------



## Love793 (26 Jan 2009)

I believe he was referring to his Biv Bag, not sleeping bag. Wash it with warm water and mild soap (by hand, not the washing machine) turn inside out and hang to dry.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Jan 2009)

OWDU, I'm almost postive that the sleeping bags where dry clean only. Have you had any problems of the down feathers clumping in the bag?


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Jan 2009)

Clumping has never been an issue, the bag can be laundered, but the Q Store always dry cleans.

I let mine dry on the line, and in 35C hot sun, it takes a morning, to be as fluffy and odour free. However, I on occasion will also chuck it in the dryer.

If it is TDV's bivvy bag, there is washing instructions on the inside. Turn it inside out. A good warm wash on a low cycle, and to hang dry will do the trick. My ole CF Mustang Gortex bivvy bag has kept me dry on many a tropical rainstorm night in the J.

Regards,

OWDU


----------



## Journeyman (26 Jan 2009)

LOL  Whereas I think he means his ground sheet/shelter half (the "vinyl tarp that's rainproof"), because I too once had one that smelled like puke. 

WTF are you talking about, TDV??   ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Jan 2009)

As for the ground sheet having a horrible smell, I got a new one right out of the bag/box and it smelled putrid. Think it has to do with the weather proofing material.

Your are going to have to get used to funky smelling kit.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jan 2009)

There is also the "Field Expedient Dry Cleaning method", but it is not recommended to those who smoke or are careless with matches or open flame.  It would remove the smell in a sleeping bag.

However, on reading the original post, I have the feeling that it isn't the Sleeping Bag, but the Ground Sheet and Valise.  Those should simply take a good hot soapy wash and then be hung to dry completely.  I think most of the smell comes from the powder preservatives on some of the rubber products and the items not being stored in a ventilated manner.


----------



## davidk (26 Jan 2009)

It could be worse...the puke smell was never an issue with mine because I got it used from clothing stores, but the groundsheet was used as part of an improvised shelter on an ex way up north - under which we lit a fire to stay warm. The thing had an intense (and I mean INTENSE) smell of woodsmoke that you could smell even when it was packed away in the valise, and made my eyes teary when using it. I was all too happy to exchange it for a new, vomit-smelling one.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Jan 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> There is also the "Field Expedient Dry Cleaning method", but it is not recommended to those who smoke or are careless with matches or open flame.  It would remove the smell in a sleeping bag.



Just don't throw it in the dryer afterwards either......


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Jan 2009)

TDV I would suggest that after you get the offending odour out  of you kit, put a dryer sheet at the bottom of your bivy bag, sleeping bag outer and inner.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Jan 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> TDV I would suggest that after you get the offending odour out  of you kit, put a dryer sheet at the bottom of your bivy bag, sleeping bag outer and inner.



Put one in the pocket of your field cap too. Helps keep the skeeters and no seeums away. 

George,

That's best not even hinted at. Just keep it a trade secret and forget it before someone 'gets blowed up real good'.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Jan 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Put one in the pocket of your field cap too. Helps keep the skeeters and no seeums away.
> 
> George,
> 
> That's best not even hinted at. Just keep it a trade secret and forget it before someone 'gets blowed up real good'.



Have to try that one out.....


----------



## HollywoodHitman (26 Jan 2009)

My personal favorite is still my groundsheet. Whatever your ranger blanket or sleeping bag smells like, as long as you're under your groundsheet, it'll be like fresh air. I always wondered why my cat rolls around on my kit. He also rolls around on damp towels waiting for the laundry.

Long live the groundsheet!


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jan 2009)

On the plus side, doesn't the smell help to keep critters away?


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Jan 2009)

Critters, ha!

If only one could have some type of a creepy crawlie repellant around here. I am sick and tired of freakly ants which bite and sting, centipedes with attitudes and huge spiders to match.

Its times like this I am NOW happy to be a part time army person  ;D

OWDU


----------



## PanaEng (26 Jan 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> On the plus side, doesn't the smell help to keep critters away?


I think it attracts the carrion eating ones. 
My friends dog, who prefers sh!t and old roadkill over kibble loves to roll on my old kit  ;D

besides, at least is fresh stink. Nothing better than returning from your shift and hot-bunking into the next guys SB and getting the unmistakable whiff of the previous meals byproduct as you roll and squeeze the feathers that have trapped the pungent aroma.

enjoy
 ;D


----------



## TDV_Valor (26 Jan 2009)

Thanks. Yes I meant biv bag and ground sheet. For now I have thrown in out in the snow (its snowing where I'm at) since I won't be seeing any dry or hot weather it was just best to keep it out of the house.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Jan 2009)

I usually air mine out on my basement floor


----------



## Blackadder1916 (26 Jan 2009)

If the groundsheet is going to be stored away for a while, try baking soda and moth balls.  Make sure that it is clean and *dry*, sprinkle the baking soda (and a couple of moth balls) on the sheet and fold in - repeat for each fold.  Of course you have to remember that you have treated the groundsheet in this manner the next time you take it out for use - and get rid of the b-soda and m-balls before packing it up in your kit.


----------



## brihard (27 Jan 2009)

I think it's one of the extras that they hand out at clothing stores to the ill-behaved: half a day of eating and then inducing yourself to vomit on the ground sheets before they're issued out.  ;D

Is Vern around to confirm?


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (30 Jan 2009)

I have to say that I have always wondered about that particular army surplus store smell. 
Now I know that is not unique to the surplus stores.


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Jan 2009)

Just remember AJ, its an international 'army stuff' smell.

Another universal smell, the ole Gun, 84mm, A/Tk (Carl G  or Charlie Gutsache as its known by here). They smell the same here in Australia as they did in Canada.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## catalyst (30 Jan 2009)

Try a cup of vinnegar in the wash.


----------



## gun plumber (31 Jan 2009)

There's a laundry soap out there that hunters use to "de-scent" their clothes that you can buy online or at a sportsman shop that I have used before.Works pretty good and has the added benefit of "re fluffing" all of your fleece clothing as well. Also there is a spray out there called White lightning,that also has a scent nullifying effect.


----------



## TDV_Valor (1 Feb 2009)

Vinegar? white lightning? I'll check those out, but it wouldn't ruin the material would it?


----------



## gun plumber (1 Feb 2009)

Here's a link for the laundry soap I mentioned. I've used it a couple of times and it has worked well for me.

http://www.atsko.com/products/laundry-care/sport-wash-residue-free-detergent.html


----------



## ltmaverick25 (2 Feb 2009)

The smell is supposed to be there.  If you do manage to get rid of the smell you get rid of the water proofing too.  Trust me, when you get on your BMQ with the rest of your pals you will notice their stuff all stinks too.


----------



## geo (2 Feb 2009)

Does it smell ???... 
Guess I got used to it over the years.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Feb 2009)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> The smell is supposed to be there.  If you do manage to get rid of the smell you get rid of the water proofing too.  Trust me, when you get on your BMQ with the rest of your pals you will notice their stuff all stinks too.



If you air it out properly the smell disappears and no way is the waterproofing compromised.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (2 Feb 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> Does it smell ???...
> Guess I got used to it over the years.



Actually, 15 years ago when I got my first set of kit, I didnt notice any smell at all, but I also didnt notice any effectiveness at staying dry either  

When I took the JNCO back in well, too long ago, my section commander told me to exchange my ground sheet, bivy bag and something else (cant remember now) after taking one look at it on inspection.  The stuff I got stunk, but I was dry!  I stopped noticing the smell too, until I was promptly reminded of it by my roomates at the time.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (2 Feb 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> If you air it out properly the smell disappears and no way is the waterproofing compromised.



I must have aired it out improperly then  ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Feb 2009)

That smell is mildew, and it's because kit is put away damp, then sealed up in a kitbag/rucksack/valise with a garbage bag to keep moisture, and air, either out, or trapped inside.  Wash EVERYTHING, kit bag/ruck bag/valise included.  Dry it thoroughly.  Lightly talc any rubberized kit.  Put dryer sheets in the bottom of all the bags.  Air out rubberized kit as often as possible in the field.  If the FCS guys or sigs techy guys have some laying about, those large silica desiccant packets in the kitbag are a godsend too.


----------



## armyvern (2 Feb 2009)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I think it's one of the extras that they hand out at clothing stores to the ill-behaved: half a day of eating and then inducing yourself to vomit on the ground sheets before they're issued out.  ;D
> 
> Is Vern around to confirm?



We get them in from the Depot sometimes ... brand new and smelling of vomit. It's especially nice during the long weekends in the summer when it's nice and hot - come into work and unlock the first working day back ... to be overwhelmed by a three-day buildup of vomit-smelling-permeated-air and have your stomach churn instantly. 

Just one more reason why policy dictates that stuff coming back has to be thoroughly cleaned and dried out.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Feb 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> We get them in from the Depot sometimes ... brand new and smelling of vomit. It's especially nice during the long weekends in the summer when it's nice and hot - come into work and unlock the first working day back ... to be overwhelmed by a three-day buildup of vomit-smelling-permeated-air and have your stomach churn instantly.
> 
> Just one more reason why policy dictates that stuff coming back has to be thoroughly cleaned and dried out.



I feel for you guys at clothing stores, Vern.


----------



## darmil (15 Feb 2009)

Ah the smell of the army!My ground sheet is airing out in the garage after I pulled it out after the sandbox eww.time to exchange had it for 13 yrs now.


----------



## TDV_Valor (16 Feb 2009)

Oh boy, I wish I had consulted these forums prior to washing it. Well, after the date with the washing machine, I threw it outside to air out, for about a week. I brought it back in and the water proofing material crumpled and peeled off... I'm not sure if the frigid and stormy weather that destroyed it or just the first wash. But it's totalled...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Feb 2009)

TDV_Valor said:
			
		

> Oh boy, I wish I had consulted these forums prior to washing it. Well, after the date with the washing machine, I threw it outside to air out, for about a week. I brought it back in and the water proofing material crumpled and peeled off... I'm not sure if the frigid and stormy weather that destroyed it or just the first wash. But it's totalled...



Get it exchanged and for heaven's sakes don't throw it into a washer!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Feb 2009)

TDV_Valor said:
			
		

> Oh boy, I wish I had consulted these forums prior to washing it. Well, after the date with the washing machine, I threw it outside to air out, for about a week. I brought it back in and the water proofing material crumpled and peeled off... I'm not sure if the frigid and stormy weather that destroyed it or just the first wash. But it's totalled...



Take it for exchange and put up with the smell (of your new one) like everyone else.


----------



## geo (16 Feb 2009)

When you get your new one, air it out & afterwards, store it with a "bounce/fleecy" fabric softener towlette.


----------

